# Daniel Cormier...



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm watching him beating Hendo as we speak, and I feel like the saying the controversial...

I am NOT impressed by Cormier.

He at times struggled with Hendo...and Hendon handed him spectacular takedowns almost after stuffing the first attempt. He looked weak enough standing, 

I don't see why Cormier is beating Jones. Jones is incredibly better than Hendo in TDD, and I see him easily stuffing those, considering than Hendo did an okay job at it. Then on the feet, Jones does what he does and breaks Cormier to bits.

Just putting it out there....


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dudeee...

Cormier dominates every fight he is in and every fight people say this nonsense.

You are not impressed by someone ragdolling Henderson and not giving him an inch to breath or let him get up??? 

Guys dominate the standup game and people are fascinated.

Guy dominates the ground game by a hugeee margin and people are "not impressed". "Did you see the jab he took standing up?? Did you see the knee he took while dominating Hendo on the ground?? Cormier is not impressive to me."


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Dudeee...
> 
> Cormier dominates every fight he is in and every fight people say this nonsense.
> 
> ...


My last neg rep is by a guy when I said Cormier was impressive againsrr Staring. 

But Cormier just isnt doing it for me. I'd want a KO over Mir, I'd want more impressiveness against Hendo. I'm just not impressed is all.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Dudeee...
> 
> Cormier dominates every fight he is in and every fight people say this nonsense.
> 
> ...


THIS!!!

I will be repping you if I could. DC is a scary grappler.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The first two rounds I thought "this guy isn't going to do much to JBJ", third round?.....even then I don't feel like Cormier shown us much. I'd be pissed if he got the shot before Gus that's for sure!

He's definitely not doing that to Jones anyways.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

He put as good as a performance as you could want against Hendo. You can say it was a mismatch, but what else would you want DC to do in this fight? Cartwheel kick KO?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

If i was Jon Jones i would be worried. Cormier wrecks everyone on the ground just like Cain wrecks everyone on the ground with the high pace. People said a similar sentence regarding Cain-JDS "Cain wont do that to JDS" and he did it... twice. 


That trip he did against Hendo that caused Hendo to face-plant was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Iuanes said:


> He put as good as a performance as you could want against Hendo. You can say it was a mismatch, but what else would you want DC to do in this fight? Cartwheel kick KO?


I'd definitely be impressed by that.

I base my belief that he has nothing for Jones on his style and his size. This fight was impressive but I don't see that he's beating Jones.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

His size? You mean his reach? 

Let's look at it this way. Gustafsson was able to take Jones down. You don't think Cormier could do it a couple times?

I agree that Jones wingspan poses lots of problems for Cormier, but Cormier can win rounds by getting a single takedown and controlling.

I think he has enough of a tool set to make the prospect a Jones fight at least questionable.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Cormier will beat Jon Jones and not struggle too hard to do it. It wouldn't be a razor thin fight like Jones vs. Gus was, it will be a clear victory for Cormier.

Cormier would take him down at will, he will beat him up, he will outwork him. I have no doubt whatsoever that if Cormier fights Jones, Cormier wins that fight and it won't be close.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

If Gus beats Jones do you think DC will get the next title shot? Or would they make DC vs Jones for a title shot? I want Gus to beat Jones but I want to see Jones vs DC... Poop.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> He put as good as a performance as you could want against Hendo. You can say it was a mismatch, but what else would you want DC to do in this fight? Cartwheel kick KO?


Or regular KO?



SideWays222 said:


> If i was Jon Jones i would be worried. Cormier wrecks everyone on the ground just like Cain wrecks everyone on the ground with the high pace. People said a similar sentence regarding Cain-JDS "Cain wont do that to JDS" and he did it... twice.
> 
> 
> That trip he did against Hendo that caused Hendo to face-plant was absolutely beautiful.


Cain is a hell of a lot different. Cain doesnt give you a moment's peace. Hendo had opportunities, but just wasnt good enough to go for them.



Iuanes said:


> His size? You mean his reach?
> 
> Let's look at it this way. Gustafsson was able to take Jones down. You don't think Cormier could do it a couple times?
> 
> ...


I HATE how people dont give Jones credit, and say his reach is the reason he wins.

Jones wrestling is arguably better than Cormier's on paper. In a fight, I think Jones will be able to keep his distance and land his strikes easily. Gus gives him problems in that department, where as Cormier doesnt even compete in it.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Cormier beat a TRT free, very old Henderson that's been getting beat up by everyone until the H-bomb lands. I was totally bummed when this fight was booked because i knew it wouldn't tell us anything. I think Cormeir loses to a bunch of LHW's, but I knew he'd beat Dan. He's not a great wrestler, as Shields showed, and has barely been hanging on in the striking dept. He really needs to retire.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Or regular KO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know they are not quiet the same

But they both put on a frantic pace.. Cain a bit more so. While Cormier has the better wrestling base.

But what they do have in common is that they wreck everyone at grappling.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Calminian said:


> Cormier beat a TRT free, very old Henderson that's been getting beat up by everyone until the H-bomb lands. I was totally bummed when this fight was booked because i knew it wouldn't tell us anything. I think Cormeir loses to a bunch of LHW's, but I knew he'd beat Dan. He's not a great wrestler, as Shields showed, and has barely been hanging on in the striking dept. He really needs to retire.


I agree with you, but ONLY on Cormier. I am completely okay in letting the H Bomb land on anyone, but Cormier was just a little too hyped for it. Pretty much anyone except Gus, Cormier or Jones Vs Hendo is cool with me.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Cormier will beat Jon Jones and not struggle too hard to do it. It wouldn't be a razor thin fight like Jones vs. Gus was, it will be a clear victory for Cormier.
> 
> Cormier would take him down at will, he will beat him up, he will outwork him. I have no doubt whatsoever that if Cormier fights Jones, Cormier wins that fight and it won't be close.



Shhhhhhh

You are costing me $$$$$$$

I need Cormier to be as big of an underdog as possible.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Or regular KO?


 So a submission isn't as good as a KO? Who assumes theyre going to KO Dan Henderson? Honestly. 




ClydebankBlitz said:


> Cain is a hell of a lot different. Cain doesnt give you a moment's peace. Hendo had opportunities, but just wasnt good enough to go for them.


example?



ClydebankBlitz said:


> I HATE how people dont give Jones credit, and say his reach is the reason he wins.


I never said it was the only reason he wins. He uses what he has effectively. There are lots of tall fighters who are not as dominant as Jones. Why Jones wins is because he's an MMA nerd and is able to follow a plan and incorporate new techniques. It happens that he's long and he adapts his techniques and strategies to suit that. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Jones wrestling is arguably better than Cormier's on paper. In a fight, I think Jones will be able to keep his distance and land his strikes easily. Gus gives him problems in that department, where as Cormier doesnt even compete in it.


What paper? How is he going to keep his distance?? His reach? Isn't you analysis pretty much what i said?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Based on the wrestling we've seen from Cormier, I see him tagged by elbows on the way in against Jones, rolling on the floor like Maia against Anderson, and being SHATTERED the championship rounds.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Iuanes said:


> So a submission isn't as good as a KO? Who assumes theyre going to KO Dan Henderson? Honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what i was thinking. On paper Jones wrestling does not come even close to Cormiers.




ClydebankBlitz said:


> Based on the wrestling we've seen from Cormier, I see him tagged by elbows on the way in against Jones, rolling on the floor like Maia against Anderson, and being SHATTERED the championship rounds.


You dont quiet understand the term "On paper" do you?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

DC is the true lhw champion in the making and ambassador of the sport along with RHHHonda Rousey. 

Clinical fight against Hendo. Completely stifled em, but not in a boring way. He doesn't lay n pray the way Shields or Fitch does. He finishes when he can. 

Against the LHW title holder it'll be a classic David vs Goliath match up.

Don't quote me, but this is their measurements roughly. 

5'10" vs 6'4"
72 inch vs 84 inch 

This fight is all about range. A long rangy fighter needs his distance or some room to land his vaunted elbows...but he can't land em as proficiently while in the guard. Cormier should take him down at will and frustrate the heck out of him with some major GNP. 

*Note* I feel that DC didn't let loose with his bombs to a.) not break his hand cuz he already knew how durable he was b.) out of respect

DC is the Black Fedor!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Based on the wrestling we've seen from Cormier, I see him tagged by elbows on the way in against Jones, rolling on the floor like Maia against Anderson, and being SHATTERED the championship rounds.


But why? You might be right but i would appreciate more insight.

For example, I can see Cormier getting a takedown on Jones, because,well, Gustafsson was able to do it and ON PAPER is neither up to Jones or Cormier's wrestling standard. At some point in the fight they need to collide and this the opportunity Cormier can take advantage of.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I dont need to know what happens on paper, it's irrelevant in MMA.



Iuanes said:


> But why? You might be right but i would appreciate more insight.
> 
> For example, I can see Cormier getting a takedown on Jones, because,well, Gustafsson was able to do it and ON PAPER is neither up to Jones or Cormier's wrestling standard. At some point in the fight they need to collide and this the opportunity Cormier can take advantage of.


I wasnt replying to you above, Ill speak more so when Im more sober


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Jones wrestling is arguably better than Cormier's on paper.





ClydebankBlitz said:


> I dont need to know what happens on paper, it's irrelevant in MMA.


OK. Have a nice hangover mate! :wink01:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

King Daisuke said:


> OK. Have a nice hangover mate! :wink01:


Lol

Alcohol

Itl do that... :drink01:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

M.C said:


> Cormier will beat Jon Jones and not struggle too hard to do it. It wouldn't be a razor thin fight like Jones vs. Gus was, it will be a clear victory for Cormier.
> 
> Cormier would take him down at will, he will beat him up, he will outwork him. I have no doubt whatsoever that if Cormier fights Jones, Cormier wins that fight and it won't be close.


You don't think Jones might be capable of submitting Cormier?

Hendo had Cormier tied up from the bottom at multiple times and Hendo is horrible off his back... 

We haven't seen how Jones is off his back but I have a feeling we might get to see it when these 2 guys fight.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

420atalon said:


> You don't think Jones might be capable of submitting Cormier?
> 
> Hendo had Cormier tied up from the bottom at multiple times and Hendo is horrible off his back...
> 
> We haven't seen how Jones is off his back but I have a feeling we might get to see it when these 2 guys fight.


He might be capable, he also might be capable of TKO'ing Cormier or out pointing him, anything can happen in a fight. Do I think these are the most likely scenarios? No. 

I am completely confident that Cormier will beat him both standing and grappling. I wouldn't be shocked if Jones beat him, but if I were to bet money it would be on Cormier and I wouldn't second guess my bet. In my opinon Cormer is the next UFC champion if Jones beats Gus, and even if Gus beats Jones he will still be the LHW champion.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> Cormier will beat Jon Jones and not struggle too hard to do it. It wouldn't be a razor thin fight like Jones vs. Gus was, it will be a clear victory for Cormier.
> 
> Cormier would take him down at will, he will beat him up, he will outwork him. I have no doubt whatsoever that if Cormier fights Jones, Cormier wins that fight and it won't be close.


Not counting Jones out, but this is exactly the way I see it. I just think Cormier will close that distance, grab a long limb an throw Jones to the ground and GNP him to death. Good luck to Jones trying to find a neck to choke DC.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Or regular KO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jones is not better at wrestling. He struggled to take Gus down.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Jones is not better at wrestling. He struggled to take Gus down.


He only ever got Gus to the ground after Gus was hurt badly and gassed out. And even then it was only for a second and Gus got right back up.

His wrestling has been overrated people mistake some of the crazy throws he's landed for skilled wrestling when in reality he's had a more difficult time taking guys down than people realize. 

Having said that I see no real avenue for DC to actually clinch up and get Jon down. He's going to be kept at distance the whole fight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

It's reasonable that DC should fight Jones, he earned it. However he won't win. :/


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Anthony Johnson vs Daniel Cormier needs to happen.

Then we'll know what is what. :thumb01:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jones may have struggled to take Gus down, but Jones is at his best when he's striking. Counter wrestling is a helluva lot easier than offensive wrestling. I think Jones would be able to easily enough shrug off the completely predictable game of GC, and the do what he always does on the feet.

Let's be real, what is Cormier going to do? We've heard about his hands but to be quite honest he was in no way impressive with his boxing in a single UFC fight. A few people mentioned Cain Velasquez. He's got more to him than just intelligent wrestling (which he does better than DC). He hurts people on the feet and then out wrestles them. Cormier against Jones would be hunting for the TD at all times.

Also, Hendo's faceplants and stuff were his own doing. At one point, Hendo stuffed a takedown perfectly...and then did some weird shit and ended up face first on the mat. DC barely touched him as well.

And why is it ridiculous that I said on paper, Jones wrestling is similar to DC if not better? This is MMA. I can't remember if DC wrestled with Barnett, but that aside, who has DC out wrestled? Mir? Nelson? Jones maybe struggled to take down ONE guy, but he's taken down many before him, and looked savage with his elbows on the ground. I've barely seen any GnP from Cormier.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Jones may have struggled to take Gus down, but Jones is at his best when he's striking. Counter wrestling is a helluva lot easier than offensive wrestling. I think Jones would be able to easily enough shrug off the completely predictable game of GC, and the do what he always does on the feet.
> 
> Let's be real, what is Cormier going to do? We've heard about his hands but to be quite honest he was in no way impressive with his boxing in a single UFC fight. A few people mentioned Cain Velasquez. He's got more to him than just intelligent wrestling (which he does better than DC). He hurts people on the feet and then out wrestles them. Cormier against Jones would be hunting for the TD at all times.
> 
> ...


But my point is that Jones does not have better wrestling, which is what you claim. When DC gets his hands on Jones he will be put on the mat and controlled


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

ok .. now you're playing as a hateful troll who wants attention... 
I myself wasnt a fan and didnt believe that DC can be a champion , but sorry what I saw in his last 3 fights , its improvement and confidence ... he fights like a champion , he fights like Cain or better !!!
I've been proven wrong about DC , first I tought that Rashad can ebat him but after this and the Roy nelson fight , cormier can run thru Rashad ... and I feel sorry for Jon Jones !!
CORMIER ITS THE BEST WRESTLER/GRAPPLER IN UFC RIGHT NOW , think about it .. take in consideration the weight too !!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd just like to see what we're basing this on.

Out-wrestling Dan Henderson, Frank Mir and Roy Nelson? Is this really the highest calibre of wrestling opponents? Hendo might well have been a wrestler once but at 43 years old the man has a right hand and nothing else what so ever.

Sure, the guy may have some dope credentials outside of the cage, but I'm not seeing what is making you view him as the best grappler.

I could see Chael Sonnen taking down all of the same guys, even at MW. No doubt Mir subs him, and Nelson probably catches him beforehand, but none the less.

I also don't see how he's improved. He has only shown us that his 'amazing' hands are something he's not confident in at all. Okay, sure, he beat Pat Cummins....fantastic...but it's pretty much the only punches he's thrown in the Octagon.

He might well beat Jones. He has a set style, and imo that's the way to beat someone like Jon. But I just don't understand ANY of the hype behind him. Since joining UFC he's beat gate keepers or has beens...or complete new guys, he's looked okay in doing so but nothing special.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

you dont see the diff between the fights and the improvement ?? srsly ? jeezus , you're just a hater !!! 
I'm not even gonna point them out to u , its useless , cuz were pointed a lots of times on this forum,...
go watch "football"


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Swp said:


> you dont see the diff between the fights and the improvement ?? srsly ? jeezus , you're just a hater !!!
> I'm not even gonna point them out to u , its useless , cuz were pointed a lots of times on this forum,...
> go watch "football"


Jeezus, I'm a hater. *Watches Handegg*

Anyways, perhaps you think he's improved because Frank Mir, Roy Nelson, Pat Cummings and Dan Henderson aren't exactly the level he was facing before.

Bigfoot isn't the best fighter on the planet, but he was fresh off of that Fedor fight. He took Fedor's hardest punches like they were nothing, showed great striking himself, showed good BJJ and killer GnP.

Since joining UFC, Cormier has faced two guys who's entire skill set is their right hands, two completely washed up guys, one absolute rookie, and 3 guys who defo don't have the cardio to fight at a fast pace for 2 rounds. Had he not stopped Bigfoot, won the Strikeforce GP and beat Barnett, I wouldn't even say his current opponent level warrants a title shot.

How, in any aspect, would Cormier beat Lyoto Machida? Rushing in for the TD against The Dragon?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but in what alternate dimension did DC at any point "struggle" against Dan Henderson? That was about as one sided a beating as it gets.

Having said that, I have no idea why Joe was so shocked. The writing was on the wall when this fight was made that it was going to be a lopsided victory for DC.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Did I say he struggled? If I did it was the drink talking lol.

But Hendo did manage to stuff a takedown at one stage (then faceplanted himself). That's pretty ridiculous for the greatest grappler in MMA.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Didnt see the fight. But Cormier (even if boring) is undefeated and is beating people with ease. I think he deserves the next title shot, not Gus.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Best Around said:


> Didnt see the fight. But Cormier (even if boring) is undefeated and is beating people with ease. I think he deserves the next title shot, not Gus.


None of his fights were boring with the exception of maybe Mir or Nelson, but I thought it was fairly methodical. There's fighters like Shields, Fitch, or Guida who ride out the clock and do little damage. DC moves like no other in the wrestling department and slams them. When I saw him pick up Barnett and dump em I knew he was for real. Barnett is one of the toughest HWs and has been for the last 15 years or so. 

If you watch DC carefully he moves around using so many angles, techniques and it confuses his opponents. They try to sweep then he uses his body as leverage to place em down on the mat or he spins around, then he starts hitting em, or if they do get up he'll look for a lift and dump em, or a trip, if not he'll disengage and happily strike with them. For a fighter who just came into the sport he fights pretty damn fluidly. That's Bob Cook, Javier, and especially Cain helping him there. Dude puts it together. He also knows when to look for the finish and NOT over commit which is a rookie mistake. DC already made a splash in the HW beating Barnett, BF, Nelson, and Mir. Who else is there besides Stipe, The Reem and JDS. DC said he was going to punish Patrick Cummins and he demolished em. He also said there was no chance he would lose to Hendo and he took him to school and finished em. He is the real deal. If only Kurt Angle came into the game he would be very interesting to watch. 

Folks we are looking into a new era now. Accomplished Olympic medalists entering into the foray. The game is about to change again. I feel really bad for the traditional martial artists cuz they're going to have a helluve time unless they're as dynamic as Pettis, Aldo and Anderson Silva. Basically fighters who started young and are immensely talented who are mentally tough.

It seems like the wrestlers/olympic caliber fighters are able to pick up the striking quicker than the traditional martial arts in relation to wrestling and grappling. This poses an imbalance in the sport. However the fact that GSP was able to pick up wrestling and apply it to MMA is one of the few lone examples along with Gus training with Phil Davis for a short time.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Not a DC fan. Not a Hendo fan. DC walked through him like a hot knife through butter. He made it look easy.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

if Gus doesn't beat Jones in the rematch, Cormier will... bank on it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I heard Dc say in an interview that wrestling/grappling guys with longer limbs than his is his biggest strength and favorite type of match up. 

I can't wait. It's the number one fight that I'm looking forward to.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea I don't get it. DC has only won basically each minute of all his fights at 2 different weights. Yet he isn't impressive. 

No he won't do that to Bones. But I can see him landing TDs.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He at times struggled with Hendo.





ClydebankBlitz said:


> Did I say he struggled? If I did it was the drink talking.


No more of the devil's nectar for this man!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'd just like to see what we're basing this on.
> 
> Out-wrestling Dan Henderson, Frank Mir and Roy Nelson? Is this really the highest calibre of wrestling opponents? Hendo might well have been a wrestler once but at 43 years old the man has a right hand and nothing else what so ever.
> 
> ...


I think people get too caught up in who you beat. Yes that matters...and while not the best wrestlers in the world you did forget Josh Barnett. 

But it also matters what happened in fights and how you looked. He has absolutley snuffed out quality guys. Doesn't mean he will do that vs. Bones to the extent he has vs. others. But he doesn't have too. If he wins 3-2 out-wrestling him in those 3 rounds...he wins the belt. 

Not sure I would favor DC. But he has been impressive and ragdolling Barnett at HW, to me, at least means he has a good shot of landing TDs vs. Bones. Will he fly Bones threw the air? Probably not. But he doesn't have to.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I absolutely get what CBB means here, Cormier is a good boxer and a great wrestler but he isn't really exciting or explosive at all.

He just seems to beat people up in the least impressive way possible (that sounds odd).

I expect him to do the same against Jon Jones, control the grappling and match his striking which will earn him the decision and the belt.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

There now you can be unimpressed by his sportsmanship too.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The prospect of DC throwing Jones into the air is cool, but I also want Gus to win. Too bad Jones is the least likeable champ


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ah what the hell, I'm finally on the DC train to dethrone Bones. Choo choo!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'd just like to see what we're basing this on.
> 
> Out-wrestling Dan Henderson, Frank Mir and Roy Nelson? Is this really the highest calibre of wrestling opponents?


Let's do this the other way then, mate. Who did Jon Jones out-wrestled to be considered *high caliber wrestler*? Old 185 Sonnen? Shogun? Brandon Vera? Rashad who won a split sh!ty decision against this very Dan Henderson DC ragdolled?


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> You are not impressed by someone ragdolling Henderson and not giving him an inch to breath or let him get up???


Exactly. He man-handled Hendo that fight and Hendo is a good wrestler.

DC should be the next to fight Jones, after the Gus fight (if Jones wins that is).

DC is amazing in my opinion. So underrated.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> DC is the Black Fedor!


Never thought of it like that but now that you said it...I see he resemblance.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Did I say he struggled? If I did it was the drink talking lol.
> 
> But Hendo did manage to stuff a takedown at one stage (then faceplanted himself). That's pretty ridiculous for the greatest grappler in MMA.


He didnt faceplant himself. DC Tripped him beautifully. And no that isnt ridiculous. Anderson Silva didnt land every punch or knock everyone out with every jab either and he was considered the greatest striker in MMA.













More and more im starting to think you were either just too drunk when watching the fight or you are just trying to find things to hate about.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Out wrestling Hendo to me is like out striking him. For a pro MMA fighter, it's not that impressive.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Out wrestling Hendo to me is like out striking him. For a pro MMA fighter, it's not that impressive.


Yea okay man i get it... you are not impressed. But atleast get the events of the fight right when you mention them to defend your arguments.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Yea okay man i get it... you are not impressed. But atleast get the events of the fight right when you mention them to defend your arguments.


Were you impressed when a current WW fighter out wrestled Hendo?

Cormier rag dolled Hendo just as he should of. With his size and skill advantage this fight shouldn't have been close and thankfully it wasn't. 

Cormier did look good but he also showed the odd moment of hesitation and although his cardio looked decent he was breathing quite hard. I am quite interested to see how he will do against the top dogs in the division especially in a 5 round fight. Cormier is stronger then most of these guys but he is greener and could make a mistake that ends up with him losing. We still haven't seen Cormier in trouble and for all we know he may wilt when the time comes. Not saying that he will but who knows what will happen the first time someone rocks him really good. He might be a Henderson or he might be a Lesnar...

The fight I would actually like to see right now is Cormier vs Rumble. Won't be surprised if they do Cormier vs Evans instead though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Yea okay man i get it... you are not impressed. But atleast get the events of the fight right when you mention them to defend your arguments.


So just because you post an image...thats what I'm talking about?

I'm referring to Hendo stuffing a takedown, and then ending up on his back despite being well out of trouble at the time of it.

And you throw out "okay man i get it...". You're replying to me, I'm replying to you.

Jeez man Cormier has some following.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Were you impressed when a current WW fighter out wrestled Hendo?
> 
> Cormier rag dolled Hendo just as he should of. With his size and skill advantage this fight shouldn't have been close and thankfully it wasn't.
> 
> ...


Henderson couldnt even stand up straight in that fight. He went in there with a serious back injury. So while that was the worst Henderson we have seen... yea i was impressed by Shields in that fight. Although it was no where near the domination that Cormier put on Henderson and Henderson did come very close to finishing Shields while he came no where close finishing Cormier. Still yes i was impressed by Shields in that fight. He had a nice win streak going back then.





ClydebankBlitz said:


> So just because you post an image...thats what I'm talking about?
> 
> I'm referring to Hendo stuffing a takedown, and then ending up on his back despite being well out of trouble at the time of it.
> 
> ...


Well you just pretty much described the gif i posted but okay.

Can you find me a gif of where Hendo face planted himself. Or a video and point me to the correct time???


And you keep saying you are not impressed. I get it... you are not impressed. I think everyone in the thread gets it. I got that much when i read your OP. And i dont even mind... you dont have to be impressed. But saying stuff like "Well Hendo stuffed one shot and since DC is supposed to be the best wrestler that is just ridiculous" I mean cmon dude... you know its near impossible to have a 100% takedown rate. People are going to stuff shots no matter how good you are. Especially someone like Hendo who is a good wrestler in his own right. DC only has 2 arms and 2 legs same as his opponents.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

How people can believe DC is no match for Jones at this point baffles me. Did you forget how he struggled against Gus? I wonder how critics would weigh Cormier against T.J. Dillashaw in a cross weight comparison after what that kid did to Barao. Cormier is solid as it gets and Hendo being old and smaller should translate exactly in what happened considering how better DC is. He certainly did not disappoint in any bit. You can go ahead and criticize the match up, I shall agree, but DC did what we should expect from a new LHW technical monster and dismantled Hendo in a way I never seen.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

This thread doesn't impress me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Perhaps one fight alone at this weight is too early to say, but from what we have seen, I have Rumble beating Cormier for 5 rounds.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Rumble vs Cormier would be an amazing fight. Johnson is the most improved fighter by a huge margin, I'd pay for that one


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Vitor is #1 most impressive vs Hendo.

Shogun is #2 highest impressive for standing toe to toe with Hendo and doing extremely well in the exchanges(until he got TKO'ed).

I have DC at #3 on the impressive list.

JBJ already defeated Vitor, the most impressive person to fight Hendo in recent times. 

I'm not sure if DC at #3 is ready to take on the champ. 

I think DC needs one more fight against a solid top 5, top 3 opponent. 

Hendo, Mir and Barnett are arguably past their prime and no longer the solid champions or contenders they used to be. 

DC needs a solid finish over someone better than Patrick Cummins or Roy Nelson to fight for the title and see where he stands within the grand scheme of things.

Anytime DC faces a dangerous striker like Roy Nelson or Hendo he falls back on his wrestling. Wrestling is a security blanket for DC, its a crutch he falls back on when he's afraid to stand and bang with someone.

I think a day will come when DC is unable to get a takedown against someone with solid standup & he's forced to fight someone on even terms.

Until that happens, I don't think we can truly say how good DC is, how much heart he has, or what his conditioning is like. He hasn't really been tested.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

The problem with DC is his age. He keeps improving but I doubt he'll be able to for much longer. If he takes another fight before the title shot and loses, that's it for him. I want him to be the best he can be versus the champ.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Walter said:


> The problem with DC is his age. He keeps improving but I doubt he'll be able to for much longer. If he takes another fight before the title shot and loses, that's it for him. I want him to be the best he can be versus the champ.


DC is primarily a wrestler, about as much of a wrestler as there is in mma these days. He's never been injured in the octagon or had any major injury issues in mma. Wrestlers can go for longer than most fighters because wrestling relies less on speed than other areas. At this rate Cormier has minimum 5 years left if not 10.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Cormier is one impressive fighter. To say otherwise is retarded. He's 14-0 against top notch competition. He has a who's who list of accomplished HW's he's beaten convincingly. One of 3 that has ever choked Dan out. Never seen anybody maul and toss Hendo around like a ragdoll. He called out Jones and so be it. He so deserves a title shot. I think Cormier can be the first defeat Jones--if Gus doesn't do it first...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cormier's status as a beast is not debatable.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

SM33 said:


> Cormier's status as a beast is not debatable.


Agreed. The dude has fought some of the best hws out there and walked away unscathed each time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Cormiers win was very impressive but Hendo is passed it. Its sad seeing a legend of mma looking like a crash dummy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't find this win impressive because this is what I expect from Cormier. He SHOULD he destroying someone like Hendo with absolute ease. If he did this kind of thing to Rumble, I'd be like "Hands up, this exceeds what I thought he could do".

I'd have expected to see a VERY similar fight had Hendo right now been in there with a prime Kevin Randleman. I think we've overrating the impressiveness of beating Hendo like that. I think Jones would be able to at least slam him a few times had that fight came to pass.

I'd be HUGELY impressed if Cormier did that to Rumble. I'd even be impressed if he did it to Phil Davis, Ryan Bader, Rashad Evans etc. because even though I'd fully expect him to do it, these guys all are young enough guys with a lot of current skill, and are all near the top of the division.

I have Gus beating Cormier. I think the fight with Jones is VERY close. The differences in body types alone gives so much to Cormier for me. Jones would have to be able to use his distance to perfection.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Come on, let's give Hendo a few matchups at MW before completely writing him off. He was going up against a guy in Cormier who is 20-30 pounds heavier than he is, and also a better wrestler.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'd say give Hendo some MW's who'd love to brawl. I still want to see Hendo compete...just don't get him a rematch with Bisping!


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

I think Cormier can beat both Jon Jones and Alexander Gustafsson but I think he has a better chance vs Jon Jones.

Jon Jones vs Cormier would be like JDS vs Cain Velasquez. Cormier with much quicker feet and great clinch would be able to make it a phone booth battle.

D.C vs Gustafsson, here I think Gus would have the better chance due to his great chin, footwork and boxing skills. He would be able to stick and move and eventually grinding out a 5 rounds victory.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Cormier much quicker???

Maybe compared to old man Hendo but I highly doubt he would be quicker then either Jones or Gustafsson.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

he wouldn't be faster but he'd ragdoll both of them. In all likelihood Cormier gets the belt by the end of the year. All you have to do is look at their careers and skillsets, nobody will stop his takedowns at LHW. Against Jones all he needs to worry about is elbows and against Gus he just has to close the gap. Wrestling is the most important skill in mma and Cormier is the best at it, he has strength, speed and technique at wrestling. 

He'll win the belt in a similar fashion to how GSP beat Nick Diaz on the ground, complete wrestling domination without too much damage dealt. The Hendo fight should never have happened and people are underrating DC because of it. He ragdolled Barnett and finished Bigfoot with ease. DC's had one bad fight and that was against Mir.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

hellholming said:


> Come on, let's give Hendo a few matchups at MW before completely writing him off. He was going up against a guy in Cormier who is 20-30 pounds heavier than he is, and also a better wrestler.


Hendo achievd alot in mma and is a legend for sure but he should leave the sport now. He could end up brain damaged if doesnt leave the sport.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

lol wtf is this thread? Really?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, you got me confused until I realized that was a print screen. LOL.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

420atalon said:


> Cormier much quicker???
> 
> Maybe compared to old man Hendo but I highly doubt he would be quicker then either Jones or Gustafsson.


Jones has slow footwork and Cormier wants to clinch so yes he can close in on Jones.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Jones has slow footwork and Cormier wants to clinch so yes he can close in on Jones.


Jones knows how to keep the distance and likes to slowly pick opponents apart. He doesn't have to use quickness. Though DC said he likes taller, lankier opponents. Once he closes the distance, he could very well take Jones down imo.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

Also Jones is very proficient at using the extended fingers as a weapon vs. his opponent's eyes which helps him keep distance and would discourage Cormier from getting in on him.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Jones could eye poke Cormier with his elbow.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Cormier did look good but he also showed the odd moment of hesitation and although his cardio looked decent he was breathing quite hard. I am quite interested to see how he will do against the top dogs in the division especially in a 5 round fight. Cormier is stronger then most of these guys but *he is greener* and could make a mistake that ends up with him losing. We still haven't seen Cormier in trouble and for all we know he may wilt when the time comes. Not saying that he will but who knows what will happen the first time someone rocks him really good. He might be a Henderson or he might be a Lesnar...


He is 15-0, that's even a fight more than HW champ Velasquez. There shouldn't be much concern about him being "green". He fought a majority of top notch HWs - and won flawlessly.

That said, I'd still pick Jones to win. He fights more intelligently and with a better ability to adapt on the fly than any of Cormier's opponents.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> Jones could eye poke Cormier with his elbow.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

CupCake said:


> The first two rounds I thought "this guy isn't going to do much to JBJ", third round?.....even then I don't feel like Cormier shown us much. I'd be pissed if he got the shot before Gus that's for sure!
> 
> He's definitely not doing that to Jones anyways.


It's about the fight plan. He went in against Roy Nelson and just really boxed very nicely for three rounds .. then he fights the smaller older guy (Hendo) and he wrestles him to the point where Hendo gasses... really he showed us world class wrestling and glimpses of world class striking. Only problem I have with him is how will he fare against the taller bigger Jones... plus let's not forget Anthony Johnson and Gus and Rashad . This is too exciting 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Cormier's following is more ridiculous than Weidman's. Weidman took the title, fair fuks to the guy, but people were saying he was a world champ because he looked impressive against Mark Munoz (a MUCH more reputable name than Hendo these days). I say that Hendo's UFC opponent level isn't enough to warrant such hype, and even get negged through it. Really? So people are disputing that one punch Nelson, one punch Hendo, lucky sub Mir and rookie Cummings are reputable wins? Shit people will be calling for Cormier Vs Big Nog before you know it.

I agree with Hendo not retiring though. I HATE when guys like Hendo get Shogun, Cormier, Evans etc., get a losing streak and retire. Give them nobodies. Let Hendo freefall though the division, until the H-Bomb can be used to welcome new comers into the UFC. Let him be a measuring stick for talent.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Cormier's following is more ridiculous than Weidman's. Weidman took the title, fair fuks to the guy, but people were saying he was a world champ because he looked impressive against Mark Munoz (a MUCH more reputable name than Hendo these days). I say that Hendo's UFC opponent level isn't enough to warrant such hype, and even get negged through it. Really? So people are disputing that one punch Nelson, one punch Hendo, lucky sub Mir and rookie Cummings are reputable wins? Shit people will be calling for Cormier Vs Big Nog before you know it.
> 
> I agree with Hendo not retiring though. I HATE when guys like Hendo get Shogun, Cormier, Evans etc., get a losing streak and retire. Give them nobodies. Let Hendo freefall though the division, until the H-Bomb can be used to welcome new comers into the UFC. Let him be a measuring stick for talent.


I think Bigfoot Silva and Josh Barnett are good wins. Especially for someone who is now fighting at LHW. It is also not just about who he beats but how he beats them. He dominates every fight. He had a slow start in the UFC but even those fights were 1 sided in Cormiers favor.

I dont think Cormier has lost a single round if you combine strikeforce and UFC



Il send you a green though as you should not get negged for simply sharing your opinion.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> *I think Bigfoot Silva and Josh Barnett are good wins. Especially for someone who is now fighting at LHW. It is also not just about who he beats but how he beats them. He dominates every fight. He had a slow start in the UFC but even those fights were 1 sided in Cormiers favor.
> 
> I dont think Cormier has lost a single round if you combine strikeforce and UFC
> *
> ...


This is all 100% true... but I can't for the life of me bring myself to enjoy his fights. There's just something about him that I find oh so boring. I honestly dont think I've enjoyed a single one of his fights.

Not that I think it is likely to happen, but I really want to see him take a beating from Jones and I can't pin point exactly why I feel like this haha. :confused05:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killz said:


> This is all 100% true... but I can't for the life of me bring myself to enjoy his fights. There's just something about him that I find oh so boring. I honestly dont think I've enjoyed a single one of his fights.
> 
> Not that I think it is likely to happen, but I really want to see him take a beating from Jones and I can't pin point exactly why I feel like this haha. :confused05:


I LOVE to watch Jon Jones fight but gosh darnit i dont think i would love for anyone to take a beating more then him. If Gus does not do the job i pray Cormier will. 

Im surprised Cormier bugs you more then Jones tbh.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I LOVE to watch Jon Jones fight but gosh darnit i dont think i would love for anyone to take a beating more then him. If Gus does not do the job i pray Cormier will.
> 
> Im surprised Cormier bugs you more then Jones tbh.


I can kinda look past all of Jones personality flaws cos he is such an exciting fighter. Not that Cormier has any of these flaws, He seems like a nice guy for the most part. He's just so damn boring to me.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Killz said:


> I can kinda look past all of Jones personality flaws cos he is such an exciting fighter. Not that Cormier has any of these flaws, He seems like a nice guy for the most part. He's just so damn boring to me.


Same for me. And I know I am wrong (as much as someones opinion can be wrong) because he should be a fighter I look forward to watching. The guy has bombs, he controls the wrestling so he chooses where he fights, etc, etc. When he fights I just don't care. I mean I watch them, but nothing ever gets me on the edge of my seat or anything like that. :dunno:


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

You rather watch a cheater who is ready to go outside of the rules whenever he can or when the referee is not watching? 

In my book Jones is already beat. After seing Jones limp out of the ring vs Gustafsson and D.C parading through Hendo I am shifting. I think pretty soon D.C and Gus will be seen as the top 2 fighters of the Light Heavyweight division.

I make a bold statement. I predict Jon Jones to go down in flames like Anderson Silva and be out of the picture. Once Jones is beat I think half of the myth is gone and like Anderson Silva he will never come back to the throne again. I predict D.C vs Gus to be the next exciting trilogy coming up for the division.

After Gustafsson beats Jones I want D.C to be next in line.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> You rather watch a cheater who is ready to go outside of the rules whenever he can or when the referee is not watching?
> 
> In my book Jones is already beat. After seing Jones limp out of the ring vs Gustafsson and D.C parading through Hendo I am shifting. I think pretty soon D.C and Gus will be seen as the top 2 fighters of the Light Heavyweight division.
> 
> I make a bold statement. I predict Jon Jones to go down in flames like Anderson Silva and be out of the picture. Once Jones is beat I think half of the myth is gone and like Anderson Silva he will never come back to the throne again. I predict D.C vs Gus to be the next exciting trilogy coming up for the division.


Gus and cormier already are the top two guys in that division.. comparing Gus vs Jones with hendo vs cormier is pretty funny.. but u shouldn't forget Jones vs Glover.. now that was a statement ?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Killz said:


> I can kinda look past all of Jones personality flaws cos he is such an exciting fighter. Not that Cormier has any of these flaws, He seems like a nice guy for the most part. He's just so damn boring to me.


100% agree. Comiers slams were good but he didn't seem to be that active in the top position. Kinda boring. I re watched the Jones/texierra fight yesterday and it was a completely different fight. I was hooked. I had no idea whar JBJ was gonna do next. So confident and used Glovers gameplan against him, but used elbows instead of fists. I don't care how unlikeable Bones appears to be to some fans. Hes by far the most exciting fighter to watch.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

prospect said:


> Gus and cormier already are the top two guys in that division.. comparing Gus vs Jones with hendo vs cormier is pretty funny.. but u shouldn't forget Jones vs Glover.. now that was a statement &#55357;&#56833;
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Glover is overrated IMHO but id love to see him and Hendo crack thats a fight that id like to see for nostalgia purposes and they are both coming off a loss..


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

slapshot said:


> Glover is overrated IMHO but id love to see him and Hendo crack thats a fight that id like to see for nostalgia purposes and they are both coming off a loss..


I get u like hendo.. but that guy was punched too many times in the head if he thinks he can still compete I lhw.. I agree Glover is overrated though 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I really hope Gus takes out Jones because to be honest I don't see Cormier making it happen. Jones is not getting held down for 5 rounds by Cormier. I really think Jones' striking, even with dirty ass finger poking ways, is just too unpredictable. Jones footwork, reach, striking, and strength, will keep Cormier at a distance, and when he shoots in he will pay.

Gus demonstrated the blueprint to defeat Jones. A stubby armed wrestler/boxer is something Jones has experienced before. 

I am not saying Cormier isn't a beast. He is. Elite wrestling and great boxing. But I don't think he is the man to dethrone Bones.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Ape City said:


> I really hope Gus takes out Jones because to be honest I don't see Cormier making it happen. Jones is not getting held down for 5 rounds by Cormier. I really think Jones' striking, even with dirty ass finger poking ways, is just too unpredictable. Jones footwork, reach, striking, and strength, will keep Cormier at a distance, and when he shoots in he will pay.
> 
> Gus demonstrated the blueprint to defeat Jones. A stubby armed wrestler/boxer is something Jones has experienced before.
> 
> I am not saying Cormier isn't a beast. He is. Elite wrestling and great boxing. But I don't think he is the man to dethrone Bones.


OK new point.. Gus beats Jones.. cornier fights who .. champ or Jones?? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

prospect said:


> OK new point.. Gus beats Jones.. cornier fights who .. champ or Jones??
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was thinking about the possibilities and i think

Cormier fighting GUS for the title would be the best choice. Then i Cormier wins Jones/Gus can fight again and the winner fights Cormier for a Rematch. If Gus wins then Jones/Cormier can fight next and Gus moves on and fights the next challenger.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ape City said:


> I really hope Gus takes out Jones because to be honest I don't see Cormier making it happen. Jones is not getting held down for 5 rounds by Cormier. I really think Jones' striking, even with dirty ass finger poking ways, is just too unpredictable. Jones footwork, reach, striking, and strength, will keep Cormier at a distance, and when he shoots in he will pay.
> 
> Gus demonstrated the blueprint to defeat Jones. A stubby armed wrestler/boxer is something Jones has experienced before.
> 
> I am not saying Cormier isn't a beast. He is. Elite wrestling and great boxing. But I don't think he is the man to dethrone Bones.





prospect said:


> OK new point.. Gus beats Jones.. cornier fights who .. champ or Jones??


I dont think Gus can beat Jones, he had a golden opportunity to capitalize on a injured Jon Jones and couldn't get it done. I just dont see things going his way the second time around when Jones is healthy and knows what he's getting into but thats just me.

I can actually see DC winning rounds by blanket, if he can keep Jones down enough to win a few rounds this fight becomes more of a chess match than a smash and grab. 

I think he's Jones's biggest challenge stylistically, more than Gus or anyone ATM and I still think Jones will beat him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Cormier should fight whoever wins the jones/gus fight.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Really I don't care anymore.. by next year we will know who the true lhw champion is 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

People just throw the term "overrated" left and right. How Tex is overrated? Compared to what? He is what he is and went 5 rounds with the mighty Jones not being nowhere near to be finished. 

Now if Tex is overrated and the best fighter on the planet couldn't finish him in 5 rounds, why don't people give a break to DC for finishing Hendo only by the 3rd?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> People just throw the term "overrated" left and right. How Tex is overrated? Compared to what? He is what he is and went 5 rounds with the mighty Jones not being nowhere near to be finished.
> 
> Now if Tex is overrated and the best fighter on the planet couldn't finish him in 5 rounds, why don't people give a break to DC for finishing Hendo only by the 3rd?


His skills dont reach the level of value assigned to his ability's by casual fans such as yourself, not to mention his age. 

The mans biggest win is Quinton Jackson 4fuksak..

And Im not saying Jackson is horrible but he's not even in the UFC anymore, who the hell has tex beat that makes him a top fighter? Ryan Bader? James Te Huna? oh i know Kyle Kingsbury amiright? 

Hell early on in his career Ed Herman beat him lol.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> People just throw the term "overrated" left and right. How Tex is overrated? Compared to what? He is what he is and went 5 rounds with the mighty Jones not being nowhere near to be finished.
> 
> Now if Tex is overrated and the best fighter on the planet couldn't finish him in 5 rounds, why don't people give a break to DC for finishing Hendo only by the 3rd?


I don't think Tex is overrated anymore. He was horribly overrated before he fought Jones though. There were people here that actually thought he was going to beat Jones or at least was going to give him a tough fight whereas Jones walked right through him...

It is hard to draw any conclusions from either of these fights. Cormier would likely dominate Tex and Jones would likely destroy Hendo. Both Cormier and Jones(and Gus for that matter) are heads and shoulders above the rest of the fighters in the division at this moment. It is hard to know which guy is significantly better without seeing them fight each other.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Jones does not improve much anymore. Gustafsson and D.C improves by 10% in each fight. Some say Jones vs Teixeira was Jones best ever but IMO Jones is just roughly the same scary dude he was when he became champ, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Jones does not improve much anymore. Gustafsson and D.C improves by 10% in each fight. Some say Jones vs Teixeira was Jones best ever but IMO Jones is just roughly the same scary dude he was when he became champ, nothing more nothing less.


You are a little biased though too. I am a huge fan of Gus and also impressed by DC but I don't see how anyone could say Jones isn't still improving. If there is any fighter in the ufc that is continuously adding new techniques and skills it is Jones. Against Tex he showed improved defense and elbows in close, something he hadn't really shown a whole lot of in the past. He used a new arm wrenching technique which hurt Tex making the fight easier for him. He also threw a couple axe kicks in... He is constantly adding new tools and improving and to claim otherwise is due to short sightedness. 

Both Gus and DC are also improving but all I am saying is don't let your Gus bias and dislike for Jones cloud your judgement.

In their rematch I hope Gus is able to win but I am also afraid that Jones might have figured out a way to increase his odds in that fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> *His skills dont reach the level of value assigned to his ability's by casual fans such as yourself, not to mention his age.*


What is it today? Be the troll you always want to be and say what people have in their minds without any clue about it?
Tex occupies the place he earned in a shallow division. Not over or underrated, IMO. He has good hands and good JJ and good wrestling and went the distance with Jones. Of course he had a good background and toughness to try the win, but who was saying he was the next GOAT? I wasn't or maybe inside of your own head only I was.



slapshot said:


> The mans biggest win is Quinton Jackson 4fuksak..
> 
> And Im not saying Jackson is horrible but he's not even in the UFC anymore, *who the hell has tex beat that makes him a top fighter? Ryan Bader? James Te Huna? oh i know Kyle Kingsbury amiright? *


The UFC ranks him as a top fighter, not you or me. If you wanna go that route Jones got the belt from knee less gassing Shogun and to do that he had to beat: Vera, Matyushenko and voilá *Ryan Bader*. Wow, that was impressive.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

420atalon said:


> You are a little biased though too. I am a huge fan of Gus and also impressed by DC but I don't see how anyone could say Jones isn't still improving. If there is any fighter in the ufc that is continuously adding new techniques and skills it is Jones. Against Tex he showed improved defense and elbows in close, something he hadn't really shown a whole lot of in the past. He used a new arm wrenching technique which hurt Tex making the fight easier for him. He also threw a couple axe kicks in... He is constantly adding new tools and improving and to claim otherwise is due to short sightedness.
> 
> Both Gus and DC are also improving but all I am saying is don't let your Gus bias and dislike for Jones cloud your judgement.
> 
> In their rematch I hope Gus is able to win but I am also afraid that Jones might have figured out a way to increase his odds in that fight.


Hold on dude. Fights are not won with axekicks are they?
I have never said Jones did not improve skills. I am saying his overall level is almost the same. He gained skills but I think physically he was more of a monster 3 years ago.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm late getting in on this.

Cormier really impressed me with this fight. It was honestly the first fight of his that got me thinking he could win a title.

No one has done that to Hendo... no one. Not even Silva.

That was insanely impressive. His overall grappling is beyond Jones IMO, and I think he could beat him.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Hold on dude. Fights are not won with axekicks are they?
> *I have never said Jones did not improve skills. I am saying his overall level is almost the same. He gained skills but I think physically he was more of a monster 3 years *


Those emboldened sentences are a total contradiction to each other.

He didn't improve skills but he did gain skills?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Killz said:


> Those emboldened sentences are a total contradiction to each other.
> 
> He didn't improve skills but he did gain skills?


what? no... He gained skills but physically he was more of a monster 3 years ago. 

well, that's how I read it.....


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Killz said:


> Those emboldened sentences are a total contradiction to each other.
> 
> He didn't improve skills but he did gain skills?



And I read he didn't improve the skills he already had, but gained new ones... maybe?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> What is it today? Be the troll you always want to be and say what people have in their minds without any clue about it?
> Tex occupies the place he earned in a shallow division. Not over or underrated, IMO. He has good hands and good JJ and good wrestling and went the distance with Jones. Of course he had a good background and toughness to try the win, but who was saying he was the next GOAT? I wasn't or maybe inside of your own head only I was.
> 
> 
> ...


You want to throw comments about trolling around? you of all people? 

Ive been on this forum for a long time, ive had run ins with people here and there but you are the only person I have on ignore, hell you're the only person Ive ever put on ignore. 






:angry07:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> You want to throw comments about trolling around? you of all people?
> 
> Ive been on this forum for a long time, ive had run ins with people here and there but you are the only person I have on ignore, hell you're the only person Ive ever put on ignore.
> :angry07:


Yet you doesn't seem to be ignoring me, just avoiding to back up your arguments and just inventing things about me, what is the trollish act I mentioned.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I have no clue what you said but im 100% sure its not worth clicking "View Post" heh.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

As a fighter gets older the physique gets worse but they can compensate it with experience and skills.

What I was trying to say is I think Jones has passed his physical peak already (toe injury etc) and his physical parameters are slightly less now than 2 years ago.

His skills are a bit higher. Overall he has slightly improved but there are guys that have improved much more than him in the last 2 years.

The overall is physique and skills added together. Simple.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> I have no clue what you said but im 100% sure its not worth clicking "View Post" heh.


Since you turned this into a personal thing rather than an MMA discussion, have a nice day, sir.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm watching him beating Hendo as we speak, and I feel like the saying the controversial...
> 
> I am NOT impressed by Cormier.
> 
> ...


Are you sure your watching the right fight?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> As a fighter gets older the physique gets worse but they can compensate it with experience and skills.
> 
> What I was trying to say is I think Jones has passed his physical peak already (toe injury etc) and his physical parameters are slightly less now than 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


Really you are referencing a toe injury as past his physical peak???

He isn't getting worse, his opponents are just getting better...

I don't see how you can think Gus or DC have improved significantly more in the last year or two. Sure Gus has improved his takedown defense over the past 4 years but he hasn't added much else to his game. He has always had decent striking and movement...

DC likewise hasn't improved that much, everyone has believed that he has good mma wrestling but we just hadn't seen too much of it until his recent fights. Up until that point he was able to win fights just by keeping them standing and using his speed advantage against the other lumbering heavy weights.

I just don't see how you can say Jones isn't improving in comparison to Gus or DC. If anything he is improving more...


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Im just not interested in DC. Even if he wins the title Ill still be like ehhhh whatever. I could care less either way. His fights are boring to me. Im not really into watching dudes dry hump other dudes. I understand the ground game.....dry humping and landing pitter patter punches does not interest me. If he wins the belt, cool whatever. Im still not interested. Kinda like Rhonda and most def like TJ Dillawhatever.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

sl1ck said:


> I found my way here from the sports network (very cool).
> 
> UFC has been captivating so im here to chat it up, i think its the entertainment/sport of the future.


what are You doing posting in a forum where people actually respect mma ? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry wrong quote I was talking to the guy right before me ?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

prospect said:


> what are You doing posting in a forum where people actually respect mma ?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



He is entitled to his opinion, an opinion that many share on this forum.

It is not your place to say who should, or shouldn't post here.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Killz said:


> He is entitled to his opinion, an opinion that many share on this forum.
> 
> It is not your place to say who should, or shouldn't post here.


You're right.. I'm Sorry.. ??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

420atalon said:


> Really you are referencing a toe injury as past his physical peak???
> 
> He isn't getting worse, his opponents are just getting better...
> 
> ...


If Jones is improving more then he should destroy Gustafsson and D.C in the following 2 years. Keep dreaming. Realise Jones super human MMA status is about to disappear quite soon. He is one of the best light heavyweights ever but it is NOT like he is above all the other prospects. At leist not for long. I am talking about overall fighting ability here not fame.

The fact that we have one guy who is a better wrestler as of now (D.C) and another guy who is a better striker as of now (Gus) than Jones speaks for that the lt.heavyweight division is toughening up at that top positions.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> If Jones is improving more then he should destroy Gustafsson and D.C in the following 2 years. Keep dreaming. Realise Jones super human MMA status is about to disappear quite soon. He is one of the best light heavyweights ever but it is NOT like he is above all the other prospects. At leist not for long. I am talking about overall fighting ability here not fame.


You saying jon Jones legacy was luck.. most of his fights were vs household names.. I get people don't like him.. but saying that it's all hype is so wrong it's not funny 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Can you read ?
I said Jones was one of the best light heavyweights ever. I also said I cannot rate him as above all the others he has not beaten yet. Yes, he has not really beaten Gus and he has not fought D.C

The hype is there for sure. Even Jones himself writes his strongest opponents off saying they are not worthy to face him. Judges score fights for Jones sometimes convincingly even when Jones is limping out of the ring. Fanatics think Jones will submit or knock out anyone anyday and when he fails to do so it is just he is "out of shape"...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Hold on dude. Fights are not won with axekicks are they?







At the time, people even called it "the Hug kick"


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

In response to SideWays on page 9....

I COMPLETELY agree that Bigfoot and Barnett are awesome wins. Before Cormier Vs Hendo, I said that I'd have had no problem with Cormier getting an instant title shot in joining UFC, but somehow felt like he was less deserving despite going on a 3 fight win streak lol.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think it was Carlos Netwon who ragdolled a fresh 2time Olympian in Dan Henderson at UFC 17 (Hendo also ragdolled him, but Newton shouldnt have been landing takedowns).

Flash forward 16 years, and people are telling me I should be impressed that a fresh contender for the title who's a natural LHW (or HW) defeated a post-40 Dan Henderson who's a natural MW in a wrestling affair, yet Hendo when he was fresh had a hard ass time dealing with a natural Welterweight.

Hendo was an all rounder. He mixed up his striking to land takedowns. He then developed the H-Bomb and aged like 70 years, so now all he has is the right hand. Dan Henderson is NOT an Olympic level wrestler.



Rant over. If Cormier outwrestles Jones, or beats him in any way, I'm sold. It's like Weidman though. I have to see him in there with the top guys before I can accept the hype. It's not like McGregor. I didn't expect McGregor to beat Poirier easily (and DonRifle took all my credits as a result). THAT is why I believe his hype. If anything, Cormier has been a let down in UFC, either winning in a manner that I expect him to or doing worse. Weidman was fairly impressive against people he should have been fairly impressive against (pre-title fight).


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

brianpaulyap said:


> I believe Cormier will win against Jones on Jan 3rd and that will advance him to the next level.. will watch this fight and my first time to be in live with my wife.. just bought tickets from shit website/ and we are both excited, its my treat to her for our anniversary and its new year..
> 
> *Killz Edit


Welcome to the forum and Cormier is going to get beat up and probably finished IMO but he's still a top fighter.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, he'g gone.


----------

